# craftsman jointer



## tom curran (Sep 15, 2008)

I need some expertise here. I am trying to set up a wood working shop. Been waiting all the way thru a 22 year Army career. I got a deal on a bunch of craftsman tools and I'm having trouble with the jointer. It's a 6 1/8" bed Model 113.206931. It is supposed to have a maximum 1/8" cut. I was not getting a straight joint so I started checking things. I read the manual and tried to adjust infeed to be parallel with the outfeed. It just would go. So I decide to take it apart and do the lubrications that are recommended. Underneath the infeed are two sliding dovetails that really need lube. (These tools had sat in a shed for a number of years) I have put it back together and taken it apart three times. When I have the infeed all the way up it is above the outfeed by at least a 1/16th. There is a full 1/8th from all the way up to all the way down so I think that at full up position it should be at the same height as the outfeed. Also When I try to adjust the infeed to parallel, it just will not go and will rock side to side. I am lost. Help.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the 6-1/8 jointer you might check the bllades to make sure they are at the right hight. I have never had the problem with the rocking infeed table.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had that same machine for many years. Have used it extensively for the last 3 weeks. Has always been trouble free.

I have not tried to take it apart and clean up. I do not think that it matters that the infeed is above the outfeed at full up. 1/8" of travel is more then enough. One of the biggest mistakes people make with a joiner is taking too big a bite. I would rather take small bites and run the board through several times.

G


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Tom and welcome. I'm a bit confused about all the issues. Is it possible to adjust the infeed table to a lower height than the outfeed? If so, I would never take a 1/8" bite with a 6" jointer....I doubt I even take 1/16". Multiple light passes are better IMO. 

Also, are the infeed and outfeed coplaner to each other? What condition are the gears that raise and lower the bed in?


----------

